# Easy question for the pro's



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello all! Just a few questions about crossover points and dsp. Let me bring you up to speed. Working with a denon avr-3808ci and are paired with Polk r40's as main towers along with center and bipolar dipole rear surrounds. 

I can't think of what thread I read and seen something about 120hz on the low pass crossover. Avr is set to 80Hz right now but auto eq wants 50hz as I know there not the best mains out there and can't put work in like the mtx sw1515. That's nothing to brag about but it will be replaced soon with a more then capable sub in a few month's. What's a good crossover point is good for better integration? The second question is. Eq the mini dsp 2x4 before or after audyssey auto eq? I think it would be better to do it before so it will have a more "true" or flat response. Or would boosting 40-27hz as I am after auto eq. I may be totally wrong but I got some time tonight to get out the omni mic vs and equal out the sound. What's the correct way? Please point me in the direction of the promised land! Thank you


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The right way depends on what you are trying to accomplish and the actual performance in the room. Most people like to keep the crossover point lower, but how the speakers integrate with the sub and the room have a lot to do with it. Can you post some measurements so that we can see what you are working with?

In general, I would probably agree to do the EQ first, but, again, what are you trying to achieve with it relative to the non-EQ response?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

You'll need to make REW measurements before and after Audyssey to determine what Audyssey has already done. The reason you want to know this is that Audyssey has a maximum boost range of +9dB, which is because doing more than that is almost certain to cause systems to clip power amps when played near reference levels. You want to know where your serious bass dips are, and be very careful about doing more boost than Audyssey has already done in those ranges. 

As to making valid REW measurements, use the same mic positions as you did for Audyssey, and average them i REW. Since REW and Audyssey use very different means of combining measurement points, the results won't exactly agree, but they should be good enough. 

When calibrating with Audyssey, use ALL possible measurement locations, probably 8. If you have only 4 seats, still do 8 measurements in areas between seats, spread around the most important seats that you most use. Some rooms have a couch as the main seat, and a chair way to the side. Do the entire couch, and the chair, then use the left over measurements for new positions around the center of the couch.

Make sure both measurement mics are on tripods or stands at ear height. Do not put the mics directly on the seats.

Edit: Don't cheat on REW, make all measurements. If you use a single REW measurement and try to react to it, you'll be chasing anomalies of a single position rather than equalizing for the general performance everywhere.

Make 8 REW measurements, and average. Make 8 Audyssey measurements and save the results. Make 8 more REW measurements and average. Then decide what you might do with the mini DSP, make the changes, then do 8 more REW and average. Every time you change your mini DSP, make 8 more REW and average them to see the results.

That should pretty much burn up your evening!


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I see. I did setup 6 positions on the main listening couch and all at ear level. I will download rew and give it a shot. I have had a hard time getting pictures on this site for some reason.


----------

